# Lens conundrum: Canon 55-250, 28-200 or 18-135 + 70-300



## Redbaron (Oct 8, 2011)

Evening all,

I guess too much information can become overload - I've read reviews, talked to people and checked out prices on lenses for my 60D, and I think my brain is about to explode.
 :gah:
 At the moment I only have the 18-55 kit lens, which was "thrown in" when I bought the camera around a month ago, and I'm looking at the following options to add to it:

1. 18-135 as an allrounder. The 18-55 will be "retired" and only come out for inside shots, or my 4 year old to "play with" (he's proving quite gifted, but then again I'm biased, and allowed to be!) This will be followed up by a 70-300 maybe as a xmas/birthday gift to myself.

2. 28-200 - I have this now, on loan from a friend, and it's in great condition - he wants to sell it but I'm not sure for how much $$. I have read reviews on them, and they weren't kind. Also there's no IS but I have taken some shots I'm happy with on it.

3. Continue to use the 18-55, and buy a 55-250 when I need length OR the 70-300, and just go without the 55-70 range.


I'm not too keen on option 3, as the regular lens I use will either not have a lot of reach (18-55), or lack width. Also reviews on the 55-250 aren't that great. Option 2 would be handy, as I am used to this lens, but worry the slight lack of width will inhibit me a bit, and like option 3, I may find myself changing lenses a lot. Option 1 is the current favourite, and I would only have to change lenses (hopefully) when I want a lot more zoom. Yes, this is the more expensive option but hey? I'm having fun! 

Cost:
Option 1: Approx. $350 + $550 for the 2nd lens. Very tempted to get the lot at once but would require approval from the minister for finance and I doubt she'd go for it. We're not blessed with Adorama type places here in Oz, so would have to pay big postage costs but it still works out hundreds cheaper than buying local. (FWIW second hand lenses down here more often than not sell for more than new ones on Ebay...)
Option 2: Not sure, we haven't talked price. He said whatever they go for 2nd hand on Ebay.... only problem is I haven't seen any on there.
Option 3 will likely be the cheapest, but I'll be swapping over a bit.

What will I be shooting? Good question. Right now I'm spending a lot of time taking photos of my super fast 4 year old boy and his mates, the dog (also super fast) as well as family etc. Come early next year I'll be doing a bit more traveling and would like to get some awesome shots while on holidays. Beaches, scenery, tourist traps, people, daytime/night time,, sunsets etc... Every now and then there will be sporting events (motor sports mainly), as well as family and friends weddings etc. No I won't be the paid photographer, but I'd still like to get some good shots.

Thanks for any advice, I'm not limited to the above choices, and am open to better suggestions and appreciate any comment. Will be buying online, as our local prices are out of this world (+40% Adorama as an eg.)

Thanks guys, hope your weekend is as good as mine has been! eacesign:


----------



## Opher (Oct 8, 2011)

You have mentioned that you dont want to switch lenses but this is one of the big advantages of having an SLR, You can use a lens that is tack sharp that is meant for your situation instead of a zoom lens with a long range that will never be as sharp as you want.

As for lens choice if you are shooting your son and friends i would recommend a 50mm prime.  as for traveling a zoom can be nice.  If you are happy with your friends lens i would probably go for that.

you can get a 50mm 1.8 for under $200 but if you can push for it i would go for the 1.4 at around $500
CANON EF 50MM/1.8 AF II 2514A002 - Henry's best camera store in Canada
CANON EF 50MM/1.4 AF USM 2515A003 - Henry's best camera store in Canada

I do not own any of the lenses but i have used them both and love them.  Most people love there nifty fifty


----------



## Redbaron (Oct 8, 2011)

Thanks Opher - it's late here and I'm tired, so I forgot to put primes on my list - thanks for the reminder! I've found the 1.8 Canon 50's for around $100 online and will likely buy it too. Will likely have a play with some other sizes before i actually order one though. (Just made email contact with a long lost uncle and he's right into it all, so hopefully we'll get together and I'll be able to pick his brains and try a few of his lenses as well).

 As for swapping lenses, what I meant was being able to use one lens with a bit of scope for most of my traveling, as well as day to day (family,kids pets) stuff. When I mentioned swapping lenses too often I meant that in the context of having the 18-55 coupled with a 55-250 or 70-300 If I'm out and about on holidays or at some outdoor event/show or something, I'd prefer the convenience of not having to do that, and hopefully catch more good shots. I'm all for having a bit of a lens collection though.

cheers


----------



## Redbaron (Oct 9, 2011)

... update: (I reserve the right to change my mind) - will likely get the Canon 70-300 next, online probably with the nifty 50 and a spare battery all in one go. Reason being, online prices are cheaper but postage is a bit to Oz, so will make the most of it and get a spare battery and 50 (note both around half the price of the shops here) for similar postage cost of the lens on its own,

Next purchase would be either a 15-85, or 17-55 to replace the kit 18-55 which would be relegated to my son to play with. Will likely do this after the next trip (Feb), and once I have either scored some more brownie points with the GL (Good Lady), or she's had enough and I've collected my stuff from the driveway!!!


----------



## ScubaDude (Oct 15, 2011)

I bought the Canon 55-250 and returned it two weeks later. It's a good lens for the price ($178 from Amazon) but not a good lens. I then bought the Tamron SP 70-300 ($360 from Amazon after $50 rebate). It's an excellent lens.


----------



## Redbaron (Oct 16, 2011)

thanks for replying scuba - have heard similar regarding the 55-250, and have disregarded it. Still looking at the 18-135 when I find a good online price. Best so far is $340 delivered as opposed to $700 in the shops (we struggle for competitively priced accessories down here so have to shop online). Either Ebay or sites like Adorama, Citiwide, B/H etc


----------



## DennyCrane (Oct 16, 2011)

I gave up my 18-55 kit lens and happily never looked back. The 2 main lenses I use now are my Sigma 17-70 and my Canon 70-300. You'll extra range over the 28-200.


----------



## dakkon76 (Oct 16, 2011)

What about the entry level 70-200mm? It's pretty cost effective and much better than the 18-200.


----------



## Redbaron (Oct 16, 2011)

thanks guys - yep the 18-55 will be relegated to the bench, either sell it on ebay or let my son play with it - 18-135 still looking the goods for the allrounder with either the 70-300 for zoom, or the 100-400L if I'm feeling brave.
28-200 is borrowed and going back soon.


----------

